# Someone draw this fish, best picture gets to be my timeline cover!



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

You want to the background on the drawing or just the fish ?


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Doesnt matter


----------

